# Running sa-compile nach Debian 9 security updates



## Benedict (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!
Gestern lief irgendwas bei den Debian 9 Updates nicht problemlos ab und bei sa-compile gibt es jetzt Fehlermeldungen:


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
Setting up sa-compile (3.4.2-1~deb9u1) ...
Running sa-compile (may take a long time)
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3010.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3011.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3643.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 4090.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 4837.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 5329.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 5868.
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_neg100.pm': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0.pm': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0/body_0.so': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_neg100': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_neg100/.packlist': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_neg100/body_neg100.so': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004001/bases_body_neg100.pl': Operation not permitted
chmod: changing permissions of '/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004002/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0.pm': Operation not permitted
dpkg: error processing package sa-compile (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 sa-compile
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Es gibt HIER noch keine Rückmeldungen dazu. Ich gehe daher von einem individuellen Problem aus?
Dazu steht hier vielleicht etwas: https://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-rc@lists.debian.org/msg515047.html

Was ist da passiert?

---
System: Debian 9 Multiserver


----------



## florian030 (14. Nov. 2018)

mach doch mal chown -R debian-spamd.debian-spamd
/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024


----------



## Benedict (14. Nov. 2018)

Hallo!


```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
1 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
Setting up sa-compile (3.4.2-1~deb9u1) ...
Running sa-compile (may take a long time)
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3036.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3037.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 3670.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 4121.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 4884.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 5377.
Wide character in print at /usr/bin/sa-compile line 433, <$fh> line 5918.
W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (0 vs 4).
   Affected packages: sa-compile:amd64
```
Es ist durchgelaufen
Danke


----------



## farsus (20. Nov. 2018)

chown -R debian-spamd.debian-spamd /var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024

dident work for me to



in my chase the "body_0.sc" that was chmod root:root   in  this dir

("/var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/5.024/3.004002/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0/body_0.so")

i change it to debian-spamd:debian-spamd wich solved the problem for me

hope this info help you


----------

